# diarrhea bad!!!!



## animallover1 (Aug 2, 2010)

my 3 month old goat has diarrhea bad we have given her pepto but it isnt workin and its gotten worse its like really runny and brownish maybe even blackish, it gets all over her but i have 2 clean it off cuz its bad so any idea what could be causing this and how we can cure it


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 2, 2010)

Go to a farm/feed store and get some Kao-lin Pectic, it's kinda like pepto bismol for animals and give her the calf dose.

Also, start giving her Probios, also from the farm store.  Comes in a tube, you just squirt it in their mouth, they like it, it tastes sweet.

Hopefully she has just ate something that didn't agree with her tummy.

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (Aug 2, 2010)

Does she have a fever?  Has she been treated for coccidia?  Any recent change in food or did you just get her?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 2, 2010)

12 weeks + black diarrhea usually = coccidiosis..  But it could also be a bacterial gut infection like e.coli.

This would be an EXCELLENT time for a fecal exam and a vet consult..

If it turns out to be coccidia, hit her with DiMethox, if you have it.  If not, pick up some Sulmet (or DiMethox if you can find it, though that's unlikely).  It might be a gallon jug labeled 12.5%, or it may be a packet that you have to mix yourself...or it might be tablets..either way, dose it at 25mg/lb of bodyweight.  Depending on what form you get, you can do the math..  

Personally, I'd treat for 5 straight days -- if not 7.

The other possibility is that she has a bacterial gut infection...and that really is entirely possible.  Best thing to use there would either be Scour-Halt/ScourCheck (spectinomycin) or Oral Neomycin.  

Trouble is knowing the difference, and nobody but a vet is going to be able to help you there -- if even THEY can help you..  

Something that *should* cover both would be SMZ-TMP, but it's generally Rx only....  If you have the fecal and it comes back unknown or if they find "some" coccidia -- but not necessarily overwhelming levels of it -- you might consider asking the vet for SMZ-TMP to cover both bases..

HYDRATION right now, though...supportive therapy...I'd probably use Pepto because it coats, and if this truly is a pathogen of some kind (cocci or bacteria), it may be attacking the lining of her intestines.  And again, make absolutely sure she's staying hydrated..  Drench with electrolytes if she's not drinking on her own.  If you don't feel like you can drench enough, see if you can track down an IV set and a bag (or three) of lactated ringers from the vet...maybe $20.  You can SQ the ringers easily enough...just put it right over the ribs, maybe 250ml on each side, twice a day, for 1L/day until she's back on her feet..


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

This would be an EXCELLENT time for a fecal exam and a vet consult..

I could'nt agree more...dont speculate to long..when there that sick...its NOT good..call your vet...Good Luck


----------



## animallover1 (Aug 2, 2010)

and what if it is brownish diarrhea


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well...it's not as if you can be completely assured of any cause based on the color of the scour..  

Blackish in a kid that age points me toward coccidiosis...
Green, it's usually dietary..

Brown?  Could be dietary...or it could be coccidia...or it could be bacteria..  Black could be bacteria, too..  

There are lots of other things to look at, too..  Like, what's the goat doing right now?  Up, eating, drinking, active...or depressed and lethargic...fever, or no fever...that sort of thing..

Best way to distinguish is probably the fecal exam/vet consult..  If that's just not going to happen, then I'd probably start by treating as though it's coccidia and see if that works..  If it does, great...if not, well, just gotta hope you're left with enough time to switch treatments (to treat for bacterial gut infection, for instance) until you see some improvement.

They go down QUICK, though....keep that in mind.


----------



## Goatmom (Aug 13, 2010)

Me I'd worm with Cydectin which is also Qwest horse wormer 1cc per 100 lb., so a 3 month old would need about 1/5 of a cc. depending on size. Then I'd do a 5 day Di Methox treatment. Dosages are at Goatkeeping 101 website. I'd really work on the hydration, drenching electrolyte water at least. Babies should always be on Cocci and worm prevention every 3 weeks till about 5-6 months old.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Goatmom said:
			
		

> Me I'd worm with Cydectin which is also Qwest horse wormer 1cc per 100 lb., so a 3 month old would need about 1/5 of a cc. depending on size.


Whoa now...  Not only is the amount of moxidectin different in quest than Cydectin formulations, there are actually three different formulations of cydectin.  Can't just say "1cc/100lbs"...

There's 1mg of mox in each ML of Cydectin drench..
There's 5mg of mox in each ML of Cydecin pour-on..
There's 10mg of mox in each ML of Cydectin injectable..  
There's 20mg of mox in each ML of Quest horse paste..

The most common dosage I've seen recommended is 1ml/25lbs of the Cydectin Pour-On, given orally.  I don't do that anymore...stuff's got paint-thinner-esque chemicals in it, soo...  

BUT...what we can glean from that dosage, knowing the mg/ml of the pour-on, is that we're shooting for 5mg/25lbs...or, 1mg/5lbs.

So..

If you're using the drench, you'd want to go 1ml/5lbs.  
If you're using the injectable as a drench, you'd go 1ml/50lbs.
If you're using Quest paste, you'd go 1ml/100lbs -- although there's some debate as to whether all the med is front-loaded in paste dewormers, with the last WHOLE LOT of the tube being filler.



> Then I'd do a 5 day Di Methox treatment. Dosages are at Goatkeeping 101 website.


Dosage is 25mg/lb of bodyweight.  If using the 400mg/ml injectable (given orally) 1ml treats about 16lbs.  If you're using the 12.5% oral solution, 1ml treats about 5lbs.  



> I'd really work on the hydration, drenching electrolyte water at least. Babies should always be on Cocci and worm prevention every 3 weeks till about 5-6 months old.


Coccidia treatment?...probably.  

Worms?...frequent, timed dewormings during peak barberpole season without regard to whether or not a goat needs to be dewormed is a recipe for building dewormer resistance.

Besides...there are only a handful of worms that cause diarrhea.  My experience has been that the vast, vast majority of diarrhea cases are totally unrelated to worms.


----------

